# Zune HD 32GB Deleting Songs



## Kribbles (Jul 10, 2011)

I bought a Zune HD 32GB on June 29th, 2011, and every time I add songs on the player, the last syncing of music I added on the Zune, is deleted. 

If you are interested in helping me, please look at the picture:
http://i52.tinypic.com/i2vxug.png

I'm not that much of a techy person when it comes to mp3 players, but I know how to take apart and put back together things, which is probably useless in this, but. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome. 

The way Sync works is what ever you select it will sync with the device, it works in the way if you remove a song from your PC library then when you sync it will remove it from the device.

Make sure all the songs you want are saved in Zune


----------



## Kribbles (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah thank you. That fixed the problem. 

I happen to have _another_ problem. My Zune HD would not turn on, yet listening to an mp3 still worked. The screen did not turn on. I plugged it into my laptop, and said it was dead. So, I charged it fully, 15 minutes later, screen turned off and I tried doing this again. It, sadly, is still not working. I have _no_ idea why this is not working. My laptop reads the USB, yet Zune does not read the mp3 player.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try updating to the latest firmware.


----------

